# not Quite a photo...



## DeBree420

i love Cinnamaroll...
she gets a boyfriend on friday... yay


----------



## Bea

Aww, what a cute pic!  Did you draw it?


----------



## DeBree420

Bea said:


> Aww, what a cute pic!  Did you draw it?


yep! 
I am probably getting a cinnamon pearl whiteface on friday, so i will have to draw him too...


----------



## Aly

Wow! Looks great!!! Any way you can do Baby and Ziggy?


----------



## Laura

looks great, good job


----------



## Rosie

That is brilliant, and very cute too!!


----------



## nic bike

wow thats amazing artwork, wish I could draw like that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow good job. I can't draw at all


----------



## DeBree420

Babyluv12 said:


> Wow! Looks great!!! Any way you can do Baby and Ziggy?


send me a few photos of them for reference and i will see what i can do...
cant guarantee when i will have time to do so though...


----------



## DeBree420

thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> send me a few photos of them for reference and i will see what i can do...
> cant guarantee when i will have time to do so though...



No rush at all.  Thanks alot!


----------



## Sophia

That is a great drawing  You have such a good talent like Bea, when she drew her birds aswell  

P.S I love It !!!!


----------



## DeBree420

oh my god you wouldnt believe it... 
i did an awesome pikkie of baby last night... then somehow saved it wrong, and lost it   
*sigh* it was a really good one too *cries*


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> oh my god you wouldnt believe it...
> i did an awesome pikkie of baby last night... then somehow saved it wrong, and lost it
> *sigh* it was a really good one too *cries*



Oh...I hate it when that happens...I always end up finding them saved under the wrong file type under some hidden folder...sorry. By the way-take your time-it's no rush. Sorry.


----------



## DeBree420

lol dont be sorry(really dont, you have beautiful 'models')... hehe was my own fault.... even if i loose the pikkie, to me, time spent drawing is never time wasted, Baby has such an intricate colouring, much more than you would expect just randomly looking at your post pikkies! to be honest i had heaps of fun trying to replicate her 'mottled' beauty...
yeah i can promise i wont rush, dont worry bout pressure and stuff, im generally a really laid back person,its hard to **** me off, even when people stress at me (not in any way implying that you are) i usually just say 'chill out dude, its all good'
hehe


----------



## DeBree420

ok... bit different style....
baby is too complicated to do a simple style...


----------



## DeBree420

will send the file through an email or something.... its not completely done yet.... needs work on her wings... and belly....
but there you go!


----------



## Laura

that looks so cute  good job


----------



## Rosie

That is AMAZING!!! Aly is going to be so pleased!


----------



## Aly

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY BABY!!!! That is an awesome drawing! YOu even caught her smile!!! I LOOOOOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> lol dont be sorry(really dont, you have beautiful 'models')... hehe was my own fault.... even if i loose the pikkie, to me, time spent drawing is never time wasted, Baby has such an intricate colouring, much more than you would expect just randomly looking at your post pikkies! to be honest i had heaps of fun trying to replicate her 'mottled' beauty...


Thank you!  You are really good!!!


----------



## DeBree420

now that i think about it... the yellow on her face needs a touch-up too... not quite bright enough... might get it finished tonite... but i get a new tiel tomorrow... so if it isnt finished then it may take a whyle


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> now that i think about it... the yellow on her face needs a touch-up too... not quite bright enough... might get it finished tonite... but i get a new tiel tomorrow... so if it isnt finished then it may take a whyle


It's ok! Like I said no rush! Your work is well worth the wait and I can certainly understand why you'd rather be with your new tiel then on the computer! I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## Tia

Thats incredible! I wish I could do stuff like that on the comp!


----------



## DeBree420

complete... i think


----------



## Bea

Oh wow!!!! That is so gorgeous!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> complete... i think


WOW! BEAUTIFUL BABY! I really wish I could do that too!!! I tend to only be good at painting scenery. You and Bea are very talented!


----------



## Laura

Baby looks great  you did a good job


----------



## DeBree420

oh my god... i am so depressed... the guy who was ment to meet me today, to show me the Tiel i was going to buy off him... stood me up... 
i waited all day at the pet shop *cries*
and i am an idiot cos i didnt get his phone number off him....
dammit dammit dammit


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> oh my god... i am so depressed... the guy who was ment to meet me today, to show me the Tiel i was going to buy off him... stood me up...
> i waited all day at the pet shop *cries*
> and i am an idiot cos i didnt get his phone number off him....
> dammit dammit dammit


Oh I'm sorry! I hate when people are unreliable and I hate waiting! You'll get her a friend soon..just relax. Everything happens for a reason-maybe that's not the tiel you were suppose to get.


----------



## DeBree420

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I hate when people are unreliable and I hate waiting! You'll get her a friend soon..just relax. Everything happens for a reason-maybe that's not the tiel you were suppose to get.


thanks chicken! truer words were never spoke...
i am thinking that because i have to work tonite, it was going to be not as cool, cos i only had a few hours to bond with the new baby before he was left alone for the night...
hopefully the guy just plain forgot, he knows i work there sometimes, and i left a message with the other staff, so i might still be able to get him, just at a better time...
Cinnamaroll is sitting on a 'blank' clutch of 4 eggs at the moment, (she is at that age, and it is breeding season...) so a little more time getting the male wont hurt, but then again, he would have had to be quarantined for a month regardless...


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> thanks chicken! truer words were never spoke...
> i am thinking that because i have to work tonite, it was going to be not as cool, cos i only had a few hours to bond with the new baby before he was left alone for the night...
> hopefully the guy just plain forgot, he knows i work there sometimes, and i left a message with the other staff, so i might still be able to get him, just at a better time...
> Cinnamaroll is sitting on a 'blank' clutch of 4 eggs at the moment, (she is at that age, and it is breeding season...) so a little more time getting the male wont hurt, but then again, he would have had to be quarantined for a month regardless...



Looking forward to see their breeding journal. I can't wait until Ziggy gets a little older-hopefully by then Baby will like him enough by that time.


----------



## Laura

DeBree420 said:


> oh my god... i am so depressed... the guy who was ment to meet me today, to show me the Tiel i was going to buy off him... stood me up...
> i waited all day at the pet shop *cries*
> and i am an idiot cos i didnt get his phone number off him....
> dammit dammit dammit


I am sorry to hear that, that sucks when people are so unreliable hopefully it was just a mistake and you will still be able to get the tiel .


----------



## DeBree420

when bad things happen... you need this...
cheer-up!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> when bad things happen... you need this...
> cheer-up!



AWWW!!!


----------



## DeBree420

its Baby and Ziggy again...


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> its Baby and Ziggy again...



Awww! That looks like them! He's trying to be nice to her and she's like WHATERVER..hehe


----------



## Laura

thats cute


----------



## DeBree420

i did a bunch of random scribbles last night to keep me de-stressed!


----------



## Aly

I haven't been drawing or painting in a while...or any arts and crafts acctually. I still have some polyamer clay I wanted to use to make something but...I have to be in the mood.


----------



## DeBree420

Babyluv12 said:


> I haven't been drawing or painting in a while...or any arts and crafts acctually. I still have some polyamer clay I wanted to use to make something but...I have to be in the mood.


ooh.. make a life size clay Baby!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> ooh.. make a life size clay Baby!


You know- I really thought about that. My first thoughts were to make an ashtray (yes, I know-bad habit-I do it outside away from the babies) Anyway-I tried and it came out really horrible..lol -So then I thought about making a Baby but...my clay skills are apparently pretty bad...Any advice? I would love to do that and then paint it!!! 

Here is one I found...I think I can do that..or better. I don't like how the face came out http://cgi.ebay.com/LIFE-SIZED-BERG...oryZ1212QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Laura

no advice here...lol if your bad then I would be horrible I have no artistic talent what so ever


----------



## Tia

Ummm, well get some clay and....... that's pretty much all I know!


----------



## DeBree420

bluesky said:


> Ummm, well get some clay and.......


HAVE FUN WITH IT!!!
i personally think that art is for fun
if you get all stressed out trying to make art... dont do it!
i think everyone should have fun with clay or paint or something...
the problem i see with people, is saying 'i cant make art' 'i suck'... you should keep an open mind, i think all art is awesome as long as the artist has enjoyed making it and done their best!


----------



## Tia

Yeah! Having fun is the most important thing!


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> the problem i see with people, is saying 'i cant make art' 'i suck'... you should keep an open mind, i think all art is awesome as long as the artist has enjoyed making it and done their best!


That's true. I should give the clay another look.  I can make a base to hold it up with aluminuium foil and then cover it...the details should be easy to make and I can use some pretty black beads for her eyes...hmmmm


----------



## DeBree420

Just put the Baby pik up on my Deviantart site...
Baby pik on Devart


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> Just put the Baby pik up on my Deviantart site...
> Baby pik on Devart


Awww! Thanks! Baby is famous! She won 1st place in a photocontest before and now she's online again!  

PS_ I LOVE your gallery! Gorgeous! Do you do it by hand or on the computer? You got me in the mood to do something artistic! I love the blue betta! I had one named Blaze but he died a couple of years later-now I have a red one named Fire.
I love the budgie ones too! Wanna do my budgies! lol Just kidding-I have way too many. Doing Baby and Ziggy is good. lol


----------



## Sophia

Back to the subject people  LOL! That is a great drawing  I LOVE it !!


----------



## Sophia

*Love the photo of BABY !!*



DeBree420 said:


> Just put the Baby pik up on my Deviantart site...
> Baby pik on Devart


That picture is so great !!!!!!!


----------

